# Mitfahrer für Touren in und um Marburg gesucht!



## arne_91 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin seit letztem Jahr Student in Marburg und bin dort bislang immer alleine Mountainbike gefahren, würde das aber gerne mal ändern! Von daher suche ich Mitfahrer (gerne gleichaltrig, also um die 20 und etwas ortskundig  ) für MTB-Touren. Vom Einsatzbereich her fahre ich am ehesten Marathon.

Also, wer fährt ebenfalls im Bereich Marburg?


----------



## arne_91 (18. Juni 2012)

Wirklich keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankfurterBub (20. Juni 2012)

Doch doch, ein bisschen was ist hier schon los. Bin wegen Diplomarbeit etwas einspannt, können aber auf jeden Fall mal
 ne Runde drehen.


----------



## arne_91 (20. Juni 2012)

Ah, es gibt also doch noch andere Mountainbiker, ich habe mich schon langsam gewundert, warum ich im Wald nie welche treffe 

Dass das Studium natürlich vorgeht ist auch bei mir nicht anders, aber wenn du Mal Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde hast, kannst du ja mal Bescheid sagen!


----------



## studicker (5. Juli 2012)

Moin Männer,

ich bin seit zwei Jahren in MR und auch gerne in den Hügeln unterwegs. Bevorzuge zwar eher anständige Abfahrten oder schicke Trails, aber vielleicht kann ich ja mit euch etwas Kondition aufbauen. Wie sieht's denn die nächsten Wochen so bei euch aus?


----------



## StudiBiker (20. Juli 2012)

Moin, hab lange nicht hier rein geschaut und schon ist mal wieder was interessantes dabei 

Ich studier auch in Marburg und bin eigentlich fast den ganzen Sommer hier. Schreib mir ne PN wenn du Bock hast zu fahren, ich hab momentan immer ab spätem Nachmittag und am Wochenende ganztags Zeit!


----------



## arne_91 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo, schön zu sehen, dass es doch noch ein paar andere Mountainbiker in Marburg gibt! Ich bin momentan noch bis voraussichtlich Ende August nicht in Marburg, aber danach hätte ich auf jeden Fall mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt!


----------



## arne_91 (29. August 2012)

So, inzwischen bin ich wieder in Marburg angekommen und hätte trotz Hausarbeitszeit durchaus mal Zeit für die ein oder andere kleine Tour, sonst noch jemand?


----------



## StudiBiker (29. August 2012)

Nach 2 Wochen Heimaturlaub mit langweiligen Forststraßen voll losem Schotter bin ich jetz auch wieder da und hab Lust auf ne Ausfahrt.

Ich muss bis übermorgen noch nen Vortrag fertig machen aber am WE hätte ich viel Zeit. Hast du Samstag Lust auf Frauenberg oder ne Runde Lahnberge oder beides?


----------



## studicker (30. August 2012)

Hi ihr zwei,

war letztes WE mit Huggy und nem Kollegen auf dem Burgruinenpfad unterwegs und hab die Woche beim Rumsuchen oberhalb von Wehrda nen schicken Trail gefunden. Ist von der E-Kirche aus ca. ne 2h-Runde und bis auf die Rücktour aus Wehrda nur im Wald. Die anderen beiden können dieses WE glaub ich nicht, aber wir könnten ja los. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich wär für Sonntag, da ich Samstag nich in MR bin.


----------



## StudiBiker (30. August 2012)

Sonntag geht auch. Und oberhalb von Wehrda gibts viele Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (30. August 2012)

> Hi ihr zwei,
> 
> war letztes WE mit Huggy und nem Kollegen auf dem Burgruinenpfad unterwegs und hab die Woche beim Rumsuchen oberhalb von Wehrda nen schicken Trail gefunden. Ist von der E-Kirche aus ca. ne 2h-Runde und bis auf die Rücktour aus Wehrda nur im Wald. Die anderen beiden können dieses WE glaub ich nicht, aber wir könnten ja los. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich wär für Sonntag, da ich Samstag nich in MR bin.



Klingt gut, oberhalb von Wehrda war ich bislang eher selten unterwegs! Dann hoffe ich bloß, dass ich auf den Trails einigermaßen mithalten kann! 
Zeitlich bin ich am Wochenende eigentlich relativ flexibel, ich könnte Sa. nachmittags, aber auch So. den ganzen Tag.


----------



## StudiBiker (1. September 2012)

Also Wehrda.... Treffpunkt an der E-Kirche? Wann wollen wir los?


----------



## arne_91 (1. September 2012)

Es muss ja nicht nur Wehrda sein  Treffpunkt E-Kirche ist von meiner Seite aus okay, da in der Nähe steht auch mein Rad. Treffen so gegen 12:00 vielleicht?


----------



## studicker (1. September 2012)

Hi zusammen,

dank Kneipentour gestern und Geburtstag heute Abend wäre ich euch echt dankbar, wenn wir uns eher 13-14uhr treffen könnten. Geht das für euch in Ordnung?


----------



## StudiBiker (1. September 2012)

Von mir aus gern, hab heut Abend auch noch was vor. Also 14 Uhr an der E-Kirche!


----------



## arne_91 (1. September 2012)

Gut, also 14 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (6. September 2012)

Das war ja letzte Woche schon mal ganz gut!
Wie siehts denn so aus, wer hätte die Woche nochmal Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde, bzw. evtl. am Wochende mal auf eine etwas längere Tour?


----------



## StudiBiker (6. September 2012)

Moin,
für ne Feierabendtour bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben. Am Wochenende eher nicht, weil ich Montag meinen Bachelor Vortrag halten muss...

Vielleicht gleich morgen Nachmittag? Ich werd bis Mittag arbeiten müssen aber danach hab ich Zeit!
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## studicker (6. September 2012)

Feierabendrunde is wieder schlecht bei mir diese Woche. Das Wetter soll am WE ja echt gut werden. Daher würd ich fast ne längere Runde Richtung Burgwald vorschlagen, da kann man sich ordentlich austoben.


----------



## StudiBiker (6. September 2012)

Sonntag würde ich da auch mitkommen!

Aber Samstag ist schon deswegen schlecht weil ich morgen feiern geh...


----------



## arne_91 (6. September 2012)

Ich wäre denke ich für beides zu haben, morgen ne kleine Nachmittagsrunde und dann am Sonntag ein bisschen was längeres, Wetter soll ja nochmal top werden! Ich find auch die Idee mit Burgwald gut, klang ja ganz vielversprechend, was es da so geben soll!


----------



## studicker (7. September 2012)

Ich bin Samstag wahrscheinlich auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Von daher würd ich Sonntag für ne große Runde stimmen und dann auch schon eher loslegen, damit wir nicht erst abends wiederkommen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## arne_91 (7. September 2012)

Klingt gut! Bin morgen auch erstmal arbeiten, deshalb passt mir Sonntag auch besser, wegen mir auch gerne schon gleich vormittags, du sagtest ja auch, dass man schon eine ganze Weile unterwegs ist, bis man im Burgwald ist.


----------



## StudiBiker (8. September 2012)

Wann wollen wir los? 10 Uhr treffen?


----------



## arne_91 (8. September 2012)

Und das an einem Sonntag!  Aber gut, wenn man echt schon 1 Std. unterwegs ist, bis zum Burgwald, ist es wohl wirklich sinnvoll, so früh loszufahren. Treffen dann wieder an der E-Kirche?


----------



## studicker (8. September 2012)

Puh ihr haut ja echt ganzschön rein. 10 Uhr los ist für Sonntag schon echt ne Ansage. Aber gut, wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen. Wir werden wohl zu dritt bleiben, weil Nr.1 (hier ausm Forum) bei seiner Freundin is und Nr.2 (Kollege von mir) nach seiner Fuß-OP noch nicht wieder richtig fit ist. Aber passt scho...

bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (8. September 2012)

Ja, das wird schon hart werden, sonntags so früh raus... Also, dann morgen um 10 an der E-Kirche!


----------



## StudiBiker (4. Oktober 2012)

So Männer,

mein Bike wurde mir gestohlen, deswegen ist bei mir erstmal nix mehr mit Mountainbiken.
Mangels Rahmennummer isses wahrscheinlich auch nicht wiederzubekommen...aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Ich fang dann mal an zu sparen, dann kanns im Frühjahr wieder losgehen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## arne_91 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ah verdammt, sowas blödes! Aber gerade in  Marburg passiert sowas ja leider häufiger... Stand's denn draussen oder wurde es dir sogar aus dem Haus geklaut?


----------



## StudiBiker (4. Oktober 2012)

Es stand abgeschlossen im Keller.... leider wird im Haus renoviert und da waren die Türen öfters mal offen.


----------



## arne_91 (6. Oktober 2012)

mh...blöde sache! ich hab mir gerade ein altes specialized hardtail als winterrad fertiggemacht, ist zwar komplett ungefedert, aber wenn du mal lust auf ne kleine runde mit uns hast, könntest du dir das auf jeden fall mal ausleihen (bilder sind im fotoalbum - sitzpodition ist sehr sportlich  )!


----------



## StudiBiker (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mir den Winter über wieder was bauen. Hatte eigentlich keine Lust ,bis ich das hier gesehen hab:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52441

Sollte mich mit allen Traumteilen wohl um die 1300 Öcken kosten, also eine endliche Zahl an Hiwi-Gehältern...


----------



## arne_91 (11. Oktober 2012)

Nice! Mit welchen Teilen willst du denn den so aufbauen? Als Ersatz für dein Pitch oder als zweites Rad?


----------



## studicker (11. Oktober 2012)

Da hast du leider die nicks verwechselt ^^ mein Pitch steht warm und trocken im Keller. Markus ist sein schwarzer Oldschool-Renner weggekommen.


----------



## arne_91 (11. Oktober 2012)

ups  na, bei zwei so ähnlichen nicks kann das schon mal passieren  

bleibt aber trotzdem die frage, wie das rad aufgebaut werden soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StudiBiker (12. Oktober 2012)

Als All Mountain / Enduro / was auch immer. 

Ich versuch wieder Magura Julies zu bekommen (gibts in der Bucht für 50). Antrieb wird 2x9 Sram X7 oder X9 (natürlich mit Drehgriff ;P ) mit ner 22/36 Shimano Kurbel mit Kettenschutzring und ner 11-32 Kasette. Gabel soll wieder ne Manitou Luftgabel werden, wahrscheinlich ne 100mm oder 130mm Manitou Minute. Dämpfer hatte ich an nen Manitou Radium oder Swinger gedacht (falls ich günstig an nen Swinger komm. Kostet ja sonst ein Vermögen), bei der Länge muss ich mal rechnen wie das mit der Geometrie wird (is ja eigentlich ein Dirt-Rahmen). Laufradsatz muss ich noch gucken. Vielleicht bau ich ne Kettenführung hin, ob eine mit Rollen oder ne Bionic weiß ich jetz noch nich.

Den Rahmen kauf ich sobald wie möglich, weil chainreaction den ja zu diesem Schleuderpreis vertickt und FireEye sonst keinen Vertrieb ich Deutschland hat!


----------



## Suzie_Q (16. Oktober 2012)

Salve zusammen! Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich mein Rad auch in Marburg, bin aber seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr regelmäßig unterwegs gewesen und deshalb ziemlich außer Übung. Vielleicht kann man ja dennoch mal eine Tour zusammen starten? Die Kondition kommt ja wieder. Ich hab mich an zwei Kollegen hier gehangen, die wären sicher auch dabei.


----------



## studicker (16. Oktober 2012)

Spitzenmäßig!!! 

Das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt und der Burgwald hat noch so einiges zu bieten. Da kommt man allerdings kaum unter 30km weg, und wenn man was neues sehen will, werden es eher 50-60. Lohnt sich trotzdem jedes mal und ist nicht so schlimm, wie es sich liest ^^
Ansonsten geht der Frauenberg oder der Marburger Rücken auch immer für ne kurze Runde...

Grüße


----------



## arne_91 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Btw, wie wärs denn eigentlich mal mit einer schönen Herbstrunde in den nächsten Tagen oder am WE? Wetter soll ja wieder ganz gut werden und vor allem auch nochmal wärmer.


----------



## studicker (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's denn diesen Sonntag aus? Wäre für ne kleine bis mittlere Runde zu haben. Kennst sich wer im Stadtwald aus? Da war ich nur einmal und bin sonstwo wieder rausgekommen...


----------



## arne_91 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, sonntag würde mir egt auch ganz gut passen! Von mir aus auch gerne eine "mittlere" runde  im stadtwald bin ich bislang allerdings auch noch gar nicht gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (20. Oktober 2012)

So wie schaut's denn mit morgen aus? Wieder 11Uhr treffen an der E-Kirche? Von da aus könnte man dann Richtung Stadtwald losrollern und im Ernstfall (langweilige Gegend) nochmal Richtung Frauenberg gucken.


----------



## arne_91 (20. Oktober 2012)

11:00 wird zwar hart für mich, weil ich heute abend auf einem geburtstag bin, aber wird schon iwie gehen  stadtwald kann man ja mal ausprobieren, war ich bislang auch noch nie... Dann also bis morgen! Btw, heute nach der arbeit wird das mtb schonmal warm gefahren, man muss das gute wetter ja nochmal ausnutzen


----------



## arne_91 (20. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist grad noch aufgefallen, egt wärs doch sinnvoller sich am unistadion zu treffen, wenn wir in den stadtwald wollen, oder?


----------



## studicker (20. Oktober 2012)

Mir is Woscht. Ich komm vom Rudi. Also meinetwegen auch gerne da, Affenfelsen, Südbahnhof. Irgendwas dazwischen. Stadion is eher Umweg, weil da doch keiner von uns herkommt oder?


----------



## arne_91 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ne, stimmt, Stadion wäre für mich auch ein kleiner Umweg, dann lass doch an der Aral an der Schwanallee da beim Affenfelsen treffen?


----------



## studicker (20. Oktober 2012)

check! Bis 11Uhr dann...


----------



## arne_91 (23. November 2012)

Wie schreitet denn bei euch der Aufbau der neuen Bikes voran?


----------



## studicker (23. November 2012)

Ich warte gerade auf meine neues HR, weil mein altes nicht auf 142x12 umgerüstet werden konnte  und dann sollte es Mitte nächster Woche hoffentlich fit sein. Sonst raste ich auch irgendwann einfach aus, weil ich es immer in der Bude neben mir stehen seh und nicht fahren kann...


----------



## StudiBiker (23. November 2012)

Wegen unvorhergesehener Zwischenfälle kann ich mir meinen neuen Rahmen erst Ende November leisten. Dann mal nach Weihnachten weitersehen.
Mein Notebook ist auch kürzlich abgekratzt, also wird ich das mit dem neuen Bike ziemlich rausziehen...

Meine Hiwistelle wird im neuen Jahr etwas aufgestockt, also bin ich immernoch zuversichtlich, dass da Rad in den Frühjahrsferien fertig wird!


----------



## arne_91 (23. November 2012)

> Ich warte gerade auf meine neues HR, weil mein altes nicht auf 142x12 umgerüstet werden konnte  und dann sollte es Mitte nächster Woche hoffentlich fit sein. Sonst raste ich auch irgendwann einfach aus, weil ich es immer in der Bude neben mir stehen seh und nicht fahren kann...



Naja, bei dem Wetter macht das Fahren ja eh nicht soo viel Spaß, aber dass du natürlich heiß bist, das neue Rad auszuprobieren kann ich voll nachvollziehen  Immerhin ist es ja ansonsten schon fertig, ging ja recht flott  Sag mal Bescheid, wenn es fährt, ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!



> Wegen unvorhergesehener Zwischenfälle kann ich mir meinen neuen Rahmen erst Ende November leisten. Dann mal nach Weihnachten weitersehen.
> Mein Notebook ist auch kürzlich abgekratzt, also wird ich das mit dem neuen Bike ziemlich rausziehen...
> 
> Meine Hiwistelle wird im neuen Jahr etwas aufgestockt, also bin ich immernoch zuversichtlich, dass da Rad in den Frühjahrsferien fertig wird!



Reicht ja auch noch, schlimmer wärs, wenn jetzt Hochsommer bei bestem Wetter wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (24. November 2012)

eventuell irgendwer Bock auf Action nächstes Jahr? Bin gerade dabei meinen Urlaub zu planen und das wären Optionen...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46287601"]Megavalanche 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/53296016"]MAVIC® TRANS-PROVENCE 2012 ::: HIGHLIGHTS on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47514353"]Trek Bike Attack Impressionen 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## arne_91 (24. November 2012)

Bike-Urlaub wäre auf jeden Fall ne geile Idee, aber DAS ist mir und vor allem meinem Rad dann wohl doch etwas zu krass  Auch wenn's echt spaßig aussieht...


----------



## studicker (6. Dezember 2012)

darf ich vorstellen? Cannondale SR900 ... nach über einem Jahr hab ich es endlich geschafft den Rahmen fertig aufzubauen. Dank der Werkzeugvollausstattung in der Radikate konnte endlich die restlichen Teile anpassen und verbauen (die Pedale werden noch gegen Klicks getauscht). Jetzt kann ich mich auch abseits von Singletrails ordentlich fortbewegen 

hat irgendwer Bock bei der Jungfernfahrt mitzukommen?


----------



## arne_91 (7. Dezember 2012)

Schick! Grundsätzlich würd ich schon auf die Jungfernfahrt mitkommen, sofern mein Stadtrad damit halbwegs mithalten kann  Allerdings müsste es dafür erstmal wieder ein paar Grad wärmer werden 

Aber viel mehr würde mich interessieren, ob denn dein Scratch inzwischen fertig aufgebaut ist und ob es Bilder gibt?


----------



## studicker (10. Dezember 2012)

Ach wat dat wat schon! Ich hab das Ding eh eher zum Touren als um superschnell zu fahren. Das Scratch steht fertig aufgebaut im Keller und durfte neulich schon kurz draußen spielen :-D Fotos gibt es leider noch keine ... Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würd' ich nächstes WE wieder mal ne Runde drehen wollen...


----------



## arne_91 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte auch richtig Bock mal wieder eine Runde zu fahren! Allerdings könnte ich nächstes Wochenende nur Samstag, weil ich So. arbeiten muss (zweiter Nebenjob - juhu...) und die Wettervorhersage sieht auch noch nicht so prickelnd aus, soll aber wenigstens wieder wärmer werden. Von daher mal abwarten, wenn die Bedingungen es einigermaßen zulassen wäre ich wohl dabei!


----------



## studicker (14. Dezember 2012)

Mouin!

Wie sieht's denn mit Samstag aus? Ich würde (fast) unabhängig vom Wetter ne Runde drehen und mich wohl über die Lahnberge in Richtung Amöneburg durchgraben. Start wäre wohl die Mensabrücke am Erlenring und das so um Mittag rum, man will ja auch noch was vom Tag haben. Ich versuch dann noch herauszufinden, wo der Trail Richtung verläuft...


----------



## arne_91 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würds dann spontan je nach Wetter entscheiden und mich morgen nochmal melden!
Wird ja ne ganz schöne Sauerei dann und ich hab mein Rad grad geputzt


----------



## DerOle (14. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei. Mal schauen, was nach dem ganzen Geschreibsel der letzten Wochen noch so geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StudiBiker (16. März 2013)

So Männer! Ich warte noch auf Räder und ne Schaltung muss ich noch kaufen. Anfang April (=nächstes Hiwi-Gehalt) kanns also wieder los gehen!


----------



## arne_91 (16. März 2013)

Sehr schön, das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus! Was für eine Schaltung und was für Laufräder sollen denn rein?


----------



## StudiBiker (16. März 2013)

Laufräder hab ich bei Poison-Bikes bestellt: Sun Singletrack (vorne gold, hinten weiß) auf SRAM X9 Nabe (vorne schwarz, hinten weiß). Reifen werden Intense System 5 2,35''.

Kurbel hab ich ne 2-fach Kurbel von Shimano (FC-M545) mit nem schönen, transparenten Bash von FSA. Schaltung kommt dann wohl ne SRAM X9 dran.

Um den Umwerfer an den Rahmen zu kriegen kommt noch ne Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung hin (da kann man nen Direct Mount Umwerfer dranschrauben).


----------



## arne_91 (16. März 2013)

Klingt gut, ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## StudiBiker (4. April 2013)

Ich bin (fast) startklar! Morgen krieg ich noch nen Adapter für die Vorderbremse (ist mir irgendwie entgangen), dann gehts los. Wer hat am Wochenende Lust zu fahren?


----------



## DerOle (4. April 2013)

Find ich super. Wäre für Sonntag (Wetterbericht ist besser als Samstag) und dann etwas später. So 14 Uhr? Ich muss meine Gabel noch einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmn (6. April 2013)

Hi,

wäre auch dabei... 14 uhr e-kirche oder wo solle losgehen?


----------



## DerOle (6. April 2013)

Wir hatten jetzt Mensa Erlenring gesagt. Vorm Haupteingang.

Bis Morgen
Ole


----------



## tmn (6. April 2013)

Okay passt. Seid ihr ab Semesterbeginn auch Montags und Mittwochs beim Unisport dabei?

Grüße
Tillmann


----------



## StudiBiker (6. April 2013)

Ich werd auch beim Unisport dabei sein!


----------



## arne_91 (7. April 2013)

Ich werd auch beim Unisport dabei sein! Weiß einer ob das nächste Woche schon losgeht? Bei den anderen Sportarten ist ja die OE-Woche immer die "Schnupperwoche".

btw, wie war die Tour heute? Wetter ist ja top!


----------



## StudiBiker (7. April 2013)

Letztes Jahr gings im Unisport sogar erst in der zweiten Semesterwoche los, aber von mir aus können wir uns auch morgen treffen. Wollte eh nochmal fahren!

Tour war klasse. Marbach/Burgruinenpfad, Julian und ich sind dann noch zum Spiegelslustturm, Treppen fahren bis die Beine brennen...


----------



## arne_91 (8. April 2013)

achso, ich müsste heute nachmittag nur erst noch meine kettenführung montieren, aber dann wär ich auch nochmal für eine runde zu haben!


----------



## tmn (8. April 2013)

ja, hat echt Spaß gemacht! 

ich bin wegen Klausur und Arbeit raus bis Montag erstmal raus. Viel Spaß euch! 

Hier der Link zum Uni-Sport:
http://kursbuchung.online.uni-marburg.de/hsp/angebote/Sommersemester_2013/_Mountainbike.html


----------



## Daniel999 (8. April 2013)

Haben euch beide heute am Spiegelslust Turm getroffen.
Fahrt ihr eher Up- oder Downhill orientierte Touren?


----------



## arne_91 (8. April 2013)

Daniel999 schrieb:


> Haben euch beide heute am Spiegelslust Turm getroffen.
> Fahrt ihr eher Up- oder Downhill orientierte Touren?



Hey, 

das ist relativ unterschiedlich, teilweise kurze Runden mit relativ hohen Trailanteil bergab, obwohl man hier in Marburg ja dummerweise immer erst hochkurbeln muss  Aber am Wochenende auch mal längere Touren, z.B. durch den Burgwald, da ist dann der Downhill-Anteil natürlich geringer. Aber wir haben glaube ich Federwege von 120-170mm vertreten, das geht also alles, am besten einfach mal bei einer der nächsten Runden mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StudiBiker (8. April 2013)

So ungefähr ist das. Ich fahr auch ganz gerne die längeren Trails mit was gebautem wie den vom Wasserhäuschen nach Michelbach runter. Sonst eben das typische Marburger Uphill-Downhill-Gemisch oder auch mal ne Tour durchn Burgwald.


----------



## hergie (9. April 2013)

in michelbach haben sie zur zeit wieder den harvester ausgepackt -.-


----------



## Loxi (12. April 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> in michelbach haben sie zur zeit wieder den harvester ausgepackt -.-



Krass, meine erste MTB-Tour vorgestern in Marbug-Wehrda und fett in die Harvester-Pampe! Voll enttäuscht. Ich hoffe, in Marburg gibt's auch hübsche Trails? Wenn ja, müsst ihr mir die unbedingt bald zeigen! Habe heute einen Mietvertag unterschrieben und ziehe nächste Woche zu Euch


----------



## arne_91 (13. April 2013)

Wie siehts denn so aus, am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja ganz schön und vor allem warm werden, hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour?


----------



## studicker (13. April 2013)

Loxi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, in Marburg gibt's auch hübsche Trails? Wenn ja, müsst ihr mir die unbedingt bald zeigen!



aber unbedingt. Wir entdecken hier auch immer wieder neue Ecken. 

Sonntag ab elf wär ne gute Idee. Ich kann wieder "nicht ganz so lange", weil ich abends noch angrillen will. Aber so 2-3 Stunden könnten schon drin sein. Stellt sich nur die frage nach dem Wohin? Evtl. ne Runde zum Frauenberg? Aber diesmal die richtige Tour und nicht soviel Straße wie letztes mal ^^


----------



## Loxi (13. April 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> aber unbedingt. Wir entdecken hier auch immer wieder neue Ecken.
> 
> Sonntag ab elf wär ne gute Idee. Ich kann wieder "nicht ganz so lange", weil ich abends noch angrillen will. Aber so 2-3 Stunden könnten schon drin sein. Stellt sich nur die frage nach dem Wohin? Evtl. ne Runde zum Frauenberg? Aber diesmal die richtige Tour und nicht soviel Straße wie letztes mal ^^



Für mich ist Sonntag noch zu früh, muss die Tage erst eine LKW-Ladung Hausrat und fünf Fahrräder von Münster richtung Marburg schaffen. 

Aber dann brauche ich unbedingt neue MTB-Freunde! Die neue Wohnung hat auch Terasse, Garten und Grillplatz


----------



## hergie (13. April 2013)

Wir fahren heute 14 Uhr an der E-Kirche nach Michelbach, Freitagstempel etc. Bergauf gemäßigt (zu viel Federweg und zu wenig Kondition). Will jemand mit?


----------



## hergie (13. April 2013)

Loxi schrieb:


> Aber dann brauche ich unbedingt neue MTB-Freunde! Die neue Wohnung hat auch Terasse, Garten und Grillplatz



ja ich will!


----------



## Loxi (13. April 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> ja ich will!



Supi, mein erster Freund 
Am Mittwoch bin ich wieder da zum Wohnung streichen und Einführungs-Vorlesung im Audimax. Versuche, die MTB's noch mit ins Auto zu bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (13. April 2013)

Loxi schrieb:


> Supi, mein erster Freund
> Am Mittwoch bin ich wieder da zum Wohnung streichen und Einführungs-Vorlesung im Audimax. Versuche, die MTB's noch mit ins Auto zu bekommen!



bei interesse schick ich dir (auch gern anderen ) ne einladung zur Fb gruppe, da geht das immer am besten mit den terminen zwecks ausritten


----------



## Loxi (13. April 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> bei interesse schick ich dir (auch gern anderen ) ne einladung zur Fb gruppe, da geht das immer am besten mit den terminen zwecks ausritten



Das wär superlieb


----------



## studicker (13. April 2013)

Loxi schrieb:


> Aber dann brauche ich unbedingt neue MTB-Freunde! Die neue Wohnung hat auch Terasse, Garten und Grillplatz



Für Terasse/Garten und Grillen bin ich auch immer zu haben :-D



hergie schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute 14 Uhr an der E-Kirche nach Michelbach, Freitagstempel etc. Bergauf gemäßigt (zu viel Federweg und zu wenig Kondition). Will jemand mit?



Aaaaaahhhh!!! Warum denn heute schon?!?!

 :-( zwei Tage hintereinander is mir dann doch etwas zuviel ^^ aber der Sommer kommt und da ergeben sich bestimmt noch ein paar Möglichkeiten. 

Zwecks FB-Gruppe: ich find hier ist das immer noch offener und es kommt eher jemand spontan dazu 

just my 2 cents


----------



## hergie (13. April 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhhh!!! Warum denn heute schon?!?!
> 
> :-( zwei Tage hintereinander is mir dann doch etwas zuviel ^^ aber der Sommer kommt und da ergeben sich bestimmt noch ein paar Möglichkeiten.



Weil ich gestern war und wir morgen auch wieder fahren und das wetter ja durchaus akzeptabel ist. ich habe unter der woche nicht so viel zeit, da konzentriert sich das meist aufs wochenende


----------



## arne_91 (13. April 2013)

hergie schrieb:


> bei interesse schick ich dir (auch gern anderen ) ne einladung zur Fb gruppe, da geht das immer am besten mit den terminen zwecks ausritten



Für relativ spontane Aktionen find ich das eigentlich eine gute Idee! Für längere Touren oder so, würd ich's aber trotzdem auch noch hier übers Forum machen, da erreicht man halt echt mehr Leute.



hergie schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute 14 Uhr an der E-Kirche nach Michelbach, Freitagstempel etc. Bergauf gemäßigt (zu viel Federweg und zu wenig Kondition). Will jemand mit?



Ich will zwar heute evtl. auch noch ne Runde drehen, aber 14:00 schaff ich leider nicht mehr. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, es wird ja hoffentlich noch öfter schönes Wetter geben.



studicker schrieb:


> Für Terasse/Garten und Grillen bin ich auch immer zu haben :-D



Ich auch! 




Loxi schrieb:


> Supi, mein erster Freund
> Am Mittwoch bin ich wieder da zum Wohnung streichen und Einführungs-Vorlesung im Audimax. Versuche, die MTB's noch mit ins Auto zu bekommen!



Sag Bescheid, wenn du dann eine Runde drehen willst, ich hab Mittwochs meinen freien Nachmittag


----------



## arne_91 (13. April 2013)

Achja, morgen Richtung Frauenberg find ich eigentlich eine ganz gute Idee, nur dann wirklich mit weniger Straßenanteil. Alternativ könnte man auch Richtung Burgwald fahren, allerdings kommt man da ja erfahrungsgemäß eher nicht mit 2-3 Stunden hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (13. April 2013)

Wir sind morgen in Wetter


----------



## arne_91 (16. April 2013)

Wer hat denn morgen Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## DerOle (18. April 2013)

Morgen Feierabendtour? Wo ich schon keinen Feierabend habe, kann ich wenigstens die noch machen. Schlage was nettes in den Lahnbergen vor. 17 Uhr vor der Erlenring-Mensa?
Müsste bis dahin nur kurz Zugang zu nem Zentrierständer bekommen. Zwinker.

Ich brauche einfach mehr Fahrräder. Die Dinger gehen ständig kaputt und reparieren sich nicht selber.


----------



## StudiBiker (18. April 2013)

Ich hab morgen Nachmittag/Abend leider andere Pläne.

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag den Rimberg zu erklimmen? Nette Tour mit schöner Aussicht, ca 4 Stunden hin und zurück? 11 Uhr E-Kirche?


----------



## DerOle (18. April 2013)

Klingt doch auch nett. Bin ich dabei. 

Schätze mal du meinst den Rimberg/Hinterland und nicht den Rimberg/Knüll bei Machtlos, oder?
Nur, um die einmaligen Ortschaften und Gegenden erwähnt zu haben.


----------



## StudiBiker (18. April 2013)

Den Rimberg im Hinterland, bei Dautphe und Caldern. Wo man Aussicht bis Banfe und Benfe hat.


----------



## huggy (20. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir so die Strecke anschaue, sieht mir das eher nach einem hohen Straßenanteil aus? Oder quert man da auch schöne kleine Trails?


----------



## StudiBiker (20. April 2013)

Fast ausschließlich Forstwege, nur an einer Stelle kurz mal Trail. Vom Berg selber geht auch ein ganz netter runter,das wars dann aber auch. Ich fahr da eher der Aussicht wegen hin


----------



## nekronaut (24. April 2013)

tach zusammen, 

würde mich hier gern mal einklinken. meine übersicht über die marburger trails ist nach wie vor begrenzt, daher würde ich mich sehr über mitfahrer und deren ortskundiges wissen freuen. fahr grundsätzlich hoch und runter alles mit, vorausgesetzt es sollen keine rekorde gebrochen werden. bin zeitlich flexibel, also auch gern kurzfristig unter der woche für ausflüge zu haben. 

grüße


----------



## arne_91 (24. April 2013)

Hey, ja wir sind ja auch immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Marburger Trails 
Ich werd heute Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde drehen, so ab kurz vor 4 wahrscheinlich, also falls du super spontan bist, kannst du dich auch da gerne noch anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (24. April 2013)

nekronaut schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> würde mich hier gern mal einklinken. meine übersicht über die marburger trails ist nach wie vor begrenzt, daher würde ich mich sehr über mitfahrer und deren ortskundiges wissen freuen. fahr grundsätzlich hoch und runter alles mit, vorausgesetzt es sollen keine rekorde gebrochen werden. bin zeitlich flexibel, also auch gern kurzfristig unter der woche für ausflüge zu haben.
> 
> grüße



Hey, 

wir sind zur Zeit fast täglich unterwegs und fahren von AM-DH alles was es hier so gibt, wobei wir den Fokus deutlich aufs bergabradeln legen; soll heißen wir fahren gemäßigt hoch. 

Bei Interesse kannst du gern Bescheid geben dann würde ich dich - falls vorhanden - der Fratzenbuchgruppe hinzufügen auf welcher alles weitere steht. 

Grüße


----------



## nekronaut (24. April 2013)

arnieboy schrieb:


> Hey, ja wir sind ja auch immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Marburger Trails
> Ich werd heute Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde drehen, so ab kurz vor 4 wahrscheinlich, also falls du super spontan bist, kannst du dich auch da gerne noch anschließen



mist, zu spät reingeguckt. ich dreh nämlich jetzt auch gleich ne runde. mal sehen was nach den forstarbeiten von dem trail nach bauerbach noch übrig ist...
 @hergie: an der fratzenbuchgruppe wär ich durchaus interessiert. geht später ne pn an dich.


----------



## studicker (24. April 2013)

Wer is'n morgen beim Unisport mit dabei?


----------



## arne_91 (24. April 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Wer is'n morgen beim Unisport mit dabei?



Ich hab vor mitzufahren!


----------



## StudiBiker (24. April 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Wer is'n morgen beim Unisport mit dabei?



Hier!


Wollna wa am Sonntag wieder ne längere Tour fahren? Vll mal wieder Burgwald?


----------



## arne_91 (24. April 2013)

StudiBiker schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> 
> Wollna wa am Sonntag wieder ne längere Tour fahren? Vll mal wieder Burgwald?



Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag leider erstmal wieder arbeitsmäßig eingespannt, könnte also an beiden Tagen erst ab mittags. Aber es ist ja inzwischen schon wieder recht lange her, von daher würde ich es begrüßen, wenn man dann vielleicht erst später starten würde. Samstag wäre dann vielleicht sogar noch besser, da könnte ich etwas früher, so ab 13:30.
Also, wäre das eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## studicker (24. April 2013)

arnieboy schrieb:


> Samstag wäre dann vielleicht sogar noch besser, da könnte ich etwas früher, so ab 13:30.
> Also, wäre das eine Möglichkeit?



Klingt vernünftig. Sonntag wär mir das zu spät, aber Samstag geht das voll in Ordnung ... können wir ja morgen nochmal drüber reden


----------



## StudiBiker (26. April 2013)

Also dann, Samstag 13:30 an der Mensa - Ausfahrt in den Burgwald.
Ich werd bei jedem Wetter da sein!


----------



## arne_91 (26. April 2013)

Ich entscheid's dann morgen spontan je nach Wetter, sag hier aber auf jeden Fall noch Bescheid falls ich nicht dabei bin. Wenn ich komme, kann es sein, dass es ein paar Minuten nach 13:30 wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (26. April 2013)

So wie's jetzt geregnet hat isses für ne Tour zu matschig denk ich ... könnten uns sonst morgen mit den "Freireitern" treffen und n bisserl die Bergabkondition testen/trainieren ...

PSArne:die LEV in 150mm ist tatsächlich immernoch nicht lieferbar und die 150er Reverb gibt's nur als stealth :-/ das gibt mein Rahmen nicht her ...


----------



## StudiBiker (27. April 2013)

Wenn ihr da so unschlüssig seid, dann schließ ich mich Kristian an.

Sollen wir die Tour für morgen nochmal im Hinterkopf behalten?


----------



## arne_91 (27. April 2013)

Zum "freireiten" fehlt mir das richtige Material  Morgen kann ich wegen der blöden Arbeit leider frühestens ab 14:00, eher noch eine halbe Std. später, das war Kristian ja glaube ich für sonntags zu spät.
Also müsstet ihr entweder ohne mich fahren, oder man dreht halt als Alternative hier eine kürzere Runde.


----------



## StudiBiker (28. April 2013)

Von mir aus gerne, .... 15 Uhr ca? Und wo solls hingehen?


----------



## StudiBiker (28. April 2013)

Korrektur: Wenn wir um 16:30 fahren, schließt sich uns noch jemand an 


Also 16.30 E-Kirche, ein bisschen die Marbacher Trails genießen!


----------



## studicker (28. April 2013)

nur mal so als Anstoß für all die, die bisher nocht nicht mit uns loswaren 

Panorama von der Spitze der Frauenbergruine in Richtung Marburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (29. April 2013)

Na da ist das Ergebnis den Aufwand ja wenigstens wert gewesen  Soll ich noch ein Bild zur Entstehung dieses Panorama hochladen?


----------



## studicker (29. April 2013)

arnieboy schrieb:


> Na da ist das Ergebnis den Aufwand ja wenigstens wert gewesen  Soll ich noch ein Bild zur Entstehung dieses Panorama hochladen?



unbedingt ^^


----------



## arne_91 (29. April 2013)

Bitte  Leider kommt die Höhe nicht so richtig raus^^


----------



## studicker (4. Mai 2013)

W hätte heute Bock auf ne Runde? 14Uhr an der Mensabrücke und dann sehen wir mal wo es hingeht. Als Optionen stehen Richtsberg aka Elisabethbrunnen, Spiegelslust, Marburger Rücken Und Burgwald ...


----------



## studicker (18. Mai 2013)

Obiges Angebot steht für Montag wieder. Wir können auch weiter weg (Rimberg, Dünsberg, ...), allerdings müsste man sich dann mit der Anreise auseinandersetzen...


----------



## VerenaS (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin morgen dabei, falls sich die Wetterprognose nicht bewahrheitet...


----------



## DerOle (19. Mai 2013)

Das Ergebnis nach der Tour heute: Morgen 12 Uhr E-Kirche treffen, fahren durch den Burgwald.


----------



## Pantheon (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich am Wochenende meine Freundin in Marburg besuche, sie aber Sonntag was für die Uni machen muss, habe ich mir überlegt mein Fahrrad mit zu nehmen und, wenn es nicht Bindfaden regnet, eine Runde zu drehen. Gibt es einen Ortskundigen, der mich vielleicht auf eine kleine Runde (so ca. 2-3 Stunden) mitnehmen würde? 
Mein Fokus liegt nicht auf der Geschwindigkeit sondern auf Spaß.

MfG
Andreas


----------



## StudiBiker (23. Mai 2013)

Klar, wieso nicht


----------



## Pantheon (30. Mai 2013)

Da es leider letzte Woche bei mir nicht geklappt hat Versuch ich es dieses nochmal. Ich bin Samstag Abend und Sonntag komplett hier und hätte Zeit und Lust. Würde mich jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (30. Mai 2013)

Klaro ... Samstag oder Sonntag is eh ne Rinde fällig ... was Fährte denn für'n Esel? Nur damit ich weiß wo's langgehen kann...


----------



## Pantheon (30. Mai 2013)

29" HT. Ich würde mal bis S2 sagen, je nachdem wie der Streckenzustand und die Tourlänge ist. Schreib mir doch mal eine PN.

MfG


----------



## Loxi (31. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr für morgen irgendwas ausgemacht? Gut möglich, dass ich mit will


----------



## arne_91 (31. Mai 2013)

Für morgen ist - zumindest soweit ich informiert bin - von uns aus noch nichts ausgemacht. Je nachdem wie das Wetter ist, würde ich nachmittags aber evtl. noch mal eine Runde fahren. Ansonsten war aber auch angedacht am Sonntag eine Runde zu fahren.


----------



## StudiBiker (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch stark für Sonntag. Vielleicht Frauenberg/Elisabeth-Brunnen für unsere Neue und unseren Gast? Da is alles dabei...

11 oder 12 Uhr? Muss nachmittags glaub ich noch was für die Uni machen...

Heute Abend, aber nicht vor 18 Uhr, könnte ich mich vielleicht für ne kurze Trailrunde an der Spiegelslust begeistern!


----------



## studicker (1. Juni 2013)

Heute geht bei mir garnix ... ich muss erst noch gestern Abend loswerden, aber morgen zu 12 klingt vernünftig, gerade da das Wetter gut geblieben ist


----------



## Loxi (1. Juni 2013)

Ja aber morgen paddel ich mit meinem neuen Kajak die Lahn runter!

Die Woche wird das Wetter super. Könnte mit dem MTB zur Arbeit und dann so gegen 17 Uhr irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Pantheon (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen um 12 klingt auch für mich super


----------



## arne_91 (1. Juni 2013)

Loxi schrieb:


> Ja aber morgen paddel ich mit meinem neuen Kajak die Lahn runter!
> 
> Die Woche wird das Wetter super. Könnte mit dem MTB zur Arbeit und dann so gegen 17 Uhr irgendwo treffen?



Dann könntest du dich z.B. Montag beim Unisport Mountainbike anschließen, Treffen ist um 18:00 am Unistadion und die Tourlänge sind immer so ca. 2 Std. 


Heute werd ich wahrscheinlich eher nochmal eine Runde auf der Straße fahren, aber morgen 12:00 klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen um 12 treffen an der e-kirche!


----------



## studicker (2. Juni 2013)

Schöne Runde heute bei erstklassigem Wetter und würdigem Abschluss an der  Auszeit


----------



## Buchse__ (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mal ein wenig quer gelesen in diesem Theard.

Bin in Marburg geboren, wohne aber seit meiner Kindheit im Sauerland.

Jetzt habe ich eine Freundin kennen gelernt, die bei uns aus der Umgebung kommt, aber in Marburg studiert. War sie jetzt am Wochenende besuchen und hab schon überlegt mein Rad mit zu nehmen....
Wenn ich in Zukunft noch mal ein Wochenende da wäre, würde ich mich auch mal gerne bei euch ein hängen 

Bin von Cross-Country Tour bis hin zu Enduro/Freeride für alles zu begeistern.
Habe ja schon gelesen, das in Wehrda wohl mehrer Trails sein sollen 

Vllt sieht man sich ja mal.

Cheers
Julian


----------



## Bram (8. September 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Bikerinnen/Biker im Raum Marburg für gelegentliche Ausfahrten (Rennrad/Cross/MTB).

Ich bin vor kurzem aus Wiesbaden nach Marburg gezogen und kenne mich bezüglich schöner Strecken noch gar nicht aus.

Daher würde ich mich über ein paar Rückmeldungen freuen. 
Ich fahre das ganze Jahr durch.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag,

Bram


----------



## arne_91 (9. September 2013)

Bram schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Bikerinnen/Biker im Raum Marburg für gelegentliche Ausfahrten (Rennrad/Cross/MTB).
> 
> ...



Hey,

das dürfte eigentlich kein Problem werden  Wir fahren z.B. regelmäßig Touren rund um Marburg, du kannst dich gerne mal anschließen! An Trails und Strecken ist hier in der unmittelbaren Umgebung eigentlich für fast jeden was dabei. Sowohl fürs Mountainbike als auch fürs Rennrad.

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Bram (10. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Arne,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Klingt sehr gut.
Diese Woche bin ich leider unterwegs aber wenn ihr darauf mal wieder eine Tour macht würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.

Gruß,

Bram



arnieboy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das dürfte eigentlich kein Problem werden  Wir fahren z.B. regelmäßig Touren rund um Marburg, du kannst dich gerne mal anschließen! An Trails und Strecken ist hier in der unmittelbaren Umgebung eigentlich für fast jeden was dabei. Sowohl fürs Mountainbike als auch fürs Rennrad.
> 
> Gruß, Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borno (10. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 

Bei Gelegenheit würde ich mich dem Tross auch mal anschließen. 

Komme aus der Nähe von Marburg (kein Student  ) und war letzte Woche zum ersten Mal zwischen Wherda und Michelbach unterwegs. 

Sagt einfach mal Bescheid wenn's wieder rund geht.


----------



## Gp1 (30. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
besuche nächste Woche nen Kollegen in Marburg und wollte mein Fahrrad mitnehmen. Würde gerne am Montag ne schöne Trailtour machen. Hat jemand Lust oder vllt ein paar Tipps?


----------



## borno (30. September 2013)

Hab Spätschicht, aber ich kann dir die Gegend zwischen Michelbach und Wherda empfehlen. 

Außerdem ist die Abfahrt vom Christenberg recht kniffelig.


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Januar 2014)

Wir warn auch mal bei euch unterwegs..


----------



## Bram (4. Mai 2014)

Jemand spontan Lust auf eine Runde MTB in und um Marburg heute ab 13 Uhr?


----------



## borno (4. Mai 2014)

Bram schrieb:


> Jemand spontan Lust auf eine Runde MTB in und um Marburg heute ab 13 Uhr?


Zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## siebenbuergen (15. September 2014)

Servus miteinander, bin kürzlich nach Marburg gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Trails (DH, Freeride, Enduro) und natürlich auch auf der Suche nach Leute die Bock haben zu heitzen.  Lasst ma von euch hören!


----------



## StudiBiker (17. September 2014)

Sollte sich einrichten lassen! Könnten mal Freitag anpeilen, oder Anfang nächste Woche?
Falls du auf Facebook bist, kannst du mal nach der Gruppe Mountainbike Marburg suchen.


----------



## gshBike (12. Oktober 2014)

ist das (nach 2 jahren) noch aktuell?


----------



## StudiBiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Jein - guck mal facebook Gruppe 'Mountainbike Marburg'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

